# Trip to a Vegtable Farm in singapore



## gadunka888 (Dec 23, 2009)

ID pls( i thinks its odontomantis)












Hoverfly






??? what kind of insect is this?






Lizard






Ooths( ID pls)











Moth






Cricket






Hawkmoth caterpillar


----------



## sufistic (Dec 23, 2009)

Awesome photos. Where's the farm located? The mantis is _Odontomantis planiceps_ and so is the ooth. Looks hatched though.

Photo #8 is some kind of treehopper not a moth.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 23, 2009)

Love the _Odontomantis planiceps_! :wub:


----------



## ismart (Dec 23, 2009)

Where's all the vegtables? :lol: Great pic's though!


----------



## tier (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi

Very interesting as usual. The ooth could be an empusid's one. Empusidae, not _Empusa_ ;-) regards


----------



## Rick (Dec 23, 2009)

sufistic said:


> Awesome photos. Where's the farm located? The mantis is _Odontomantis planiceps_ and so is the ooth. Looks hatched though.Photo #8 is some kind of treehopper not a moth.


Does look like something in the same family as treehoppers.


----------



## sufistic (Dec 23, 2009)

tier said:


> HiVery interesting as usual. The ooth could be an empusid's one. Empusidae, not _Empusa_ ;-) regards


Do Empusidae exist in S.E. Asia? I have the same ooth found in the wild, unhatched.






Looks like an _Odontomantis sp._ ooth to me.


----------



## tier (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi

Yes. For example _Gongylus gongylodes _in Indonesia.

regards


----------



## sufistic (Dec 23, 2009)

tier said:


> HiYes. For example _Gongylus gongylodes _in Indonesia.
> 
> regards


Very interesting. Where did you get this info? You know who collected _Gongylus gongylodes_ in Java?


----------



## tier (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi

I have heard of them living on Java, and Ehrmann points out they are dirtributed on Java.

Ahh, I said only "Indonesia", and you know it is the main island Java which is relevant. So I guess you had this information already before.

regards


----------



## sufistic (Dec 23, 2009)

tier said:


> HiI have heard of them living on Java, and Ehrmann points out they are dirtributed on Java.
> 
> Ahh, I said only "Indonesia", and you know it is the main island Java which is relevant. So I guess you had this information already before.
> 
> regards


Very very interesting, Thanks for sharing this tier. I thought you personally know of anyone who might've recently collected _Gongylus gongylodes_ in Java. If _Gongylus gongylodes_ exist in Singapore, that'll be awesome.


----------



## tier (Dec 23, 2009)

No, this isn't an ooth of Gongylus, and pretty sure they do not exist in Singapur. Java is special because of its geomorphological history.

The last wild collected Gongylus originated from India or Sri Lanka I think.

Regards


----------



## sufistic (Dec 23, 2009)

tier said:


> No, this isn't an ooth of Gongylus, and pretty sure they do not exist in Singapur. Java is special because of its geomorphological history. The last wild collected Gongylus originated from India or Sri Lanka I think.
> 
> Regards


That's what I thought. It's interesting though that _H. coronatus_ exist in both Java and Malaysia, despite their physical differences, with the exception of Singapore. I've never come across a record of anyone collecting _H. coronatus_ here even though Singapore is right in between Sumatra, Java, the Malaysian peninsular and Borneo.


----------



## revmdn (Dec 23, 2009)

Great photos. #2 is really nice.


----------



## gadunka888 (Dec 23, 2009)

thanks everyone!  

@ sufistic: according to the '' Threatened Species of Singapore'' book, H. Coronatus is '' Endangered'' due to overuse of pesticides on orchids. The book says its almost extinct. Mantidian says he found an orchid mantis at Bollywood veggies( where i took the pics). The cricket, hawkmoth caterpiller, odontomantis ooths and adult and leafhopper/moth was found near the NIE/NUS area.

@ismart:

Monster Bean( i had a monster bean plant, but it died)






Lunch!











More pics:











?? Whats this?






Caterpillars






ID needed





Jumper


----------



## revmdn (Dec 23, 2009)

Sweet.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 23, 2009)

tropid0_mAntis said:


> ?? Whats this?


Very interesting... some kind of tube worm? or a piece of macaroni! :lol:


----------



## C.way (Dec 24, 2009)

beautiful picture, those odontomantis coloration is more beautifully spread than those I caught up north here, those you caught has marble like coloration, mine was rather plain in color


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 29, 2009)

tropid0_mAntis said:


> Ooths( ID pls)


Odontomantis sp. ootheca, been wore out by rain exposing only the harder part of the ooth. This is one of the wore out O. planicapes ooth.






This is how it looks right after hatching.


----------



## ismart (Dec 29, 2009)

tropid0_mAntis said:


> @ismart: Monster Bean( i had a monster bean plant, but it died)


Now thats what i'm talking about!  :lol:


----------



## tier (Dec 30, 2009)

yen_saw said:


> Odontomantis sp. ootheca, been wore out by rain exposing only the harder part of the ooth. This is one of the wore out O. planicapes ooth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi

Ahh, I see. Thanks. Didn't know _Odontomantis_ ooth show this structure pattern as well. Nice.

regards


----------

